# Bottle Mouth Shot



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Using a blowgun to send a dart down the mouth of a water bottle and out the bottom.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Awe the mad warrior strikes again..awesome shot....Man I tell ya give you any weapon & your are a bad dude with it....

Super eye contact with target....Not much my friend I can say for your great shooting skills....Out side of "EXCELLENT"~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice. But can you do it with Your eyes closed?

....I honestly wouldn't be that surprised if you could.

great shooting Treefork.


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Cool. That gives me an idea. great shot!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yet another great shot, TF!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Very impressive!


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Awesome blowpipe...do you make them and the darts or buy them?


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Great shoot Treefork!!



Suffolkslingshots said:


> Awesome blowpipe...do you make them and the darts or buy them?


I think it´s a cold steel big bore blowgun but I´m not sure.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> Great shoot Treefork!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never seen a blowgun before...apart from toy ones so I have no idea what you mean by that.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Blowgun is a blowpipe!

Cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Suffolkslingshots said:


> Awesome blowpipe...do you make them and the darts or buy them?


It is s " Cold Steel " brand name blowgun and darts. Blowgun is a two piece 5 foot and the dart is a steel spear head. Right out of the box. No modifications necessary. You can also make your own if not available in your country. Check out the blowgun forum for more info and instruction and ideas.

View attachment 65985


View attachment 65984


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Is it made of metal? How much does it cost? Are they legal?
Thanks,Tim.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!!!!! Great shot


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Can you read, write and spell too? Dang, there has to be something you cant do well!

Awesome shot!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Suffolkslingshots said:


> Is it made of metal? How much does it cost? Are they legal?
> Thanks,Tim.


It's mad of a strong high quality aluminum. Sells for around $ 35 US dollars. The legality depends where you live. In the UK more than likely illegal. Remember its just a tube and a simple dart. Can be home made if need be.


----------

